# ohio, alberta clipper comin threw tonight 2-4"



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

ohio boys there is a alberta clipper comin threw tonight, 2-4" for my area according to fox 8 news. 4-6" west of us from cutting off near mansfield. snow belt looking at 3-5". if the wind picks up we may get a little more accumulation. good stuff, i'm going to make sure all my equipment is fueled and ready. later, pete


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I sure hope so. Need to defray some Christmas costs.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

ya i saw that on fox 28 last night. my area supposed to get 1-3 but i hope it could push around 5 and that would make me happypayuppayup


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

NWS is saying the storm might end up going further south and we might get more than 2-4


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

IT isnt going to snow!!!!!!!!!!!!i am just saying this hoping it will I am not even hooking up the plow till there is 2" down


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Going to put the plows on, and fule them up. 

- Get to call the guys and tell them to get ready.... No drinking for them !!!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

For the up north guys


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
314 AM EST MON DEC 31 2007

...WINTER STORM HEADED TOWARD THE AREA...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS FORECAST TO TRACK NORTHEAST ACROSS
NORTHWESTERN OHIO TONIGHT AND TO NEW YORK STATE BY TUESDAY EVENING.

OHZ003-006>008-017-018-311615-
/O.NEW.KCLE.WS.A.0001.080101T0000Z-080101T1500Z/
LUCAS-WOOD-OTTAWA-SANDUSKY-HANCOCK-SENECA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...TOLEDO...BOWLING GREEN...PORT CLINTON...
FREMONT...FINDLAY...TIFFIN
314 AM EST MON DEC 31 2007

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THIS EVENING THROUGH TUESDAY
MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THIS EVENING THROUGH
TUESDAY MORNING.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO MOVE INTO THE REGION LATE THIS AFTERNOON INTO
THE EVENING HOURS. AT THIS TIME...THE PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO
REMAIN ALL SNOW ACROSS THE AREA.

THERE IS THE POSSIBILITY FOR 6 TO 8 INCHES OF SNOW TONIGHT INTO
TUESDAY MORNING AS THE STORM SYSTEM MOVES THROUGH THE REGION. THERE
IS THE POSSIBILITY THAT THE SNOW COULD BE HEAVY AT TIMES THIS
EVENING.
WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO INCREASE THIS EVENING TO 10 TO 20 MPH AND
THIS COULD CAUSE BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF THE SNOW MAKING TRAVEL
DIFFICULT.

TRAVELERS VENTURING OUT THIS EVENING FOR THE NEW YEARS EVE
FESTIVITIES SHOULD MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS FOR POSSIBLE
WINTER STORM WARNINGS THAT COULD BE ISSUED LATER TODAY.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THAT HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE. IF YOU
ARE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA...REMAIN ALERT TO RAPIDLY CHANGING
WEATHER CONDITIONS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA ALL HAZARDS RADIO OR YOUR
FAVORITE WEATHER SOURCE FOR THE LATEST UPDATES AND POSSIBLE
WARNINGS.

$$

LOMBARDY


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*ottawa county...*

yep, calling for 4 to 8, that sure changes my plans tonight...

one of the two bands i play in is doing a new years eve show tonight.... this will be the 7th year in a rew i was unable to party at new years for one reason or another, usually because i have to drive someplace to play in the band....

oh well, make hay as they say...

everyone be safe....


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

take your plows off. put them away. i'll even store them in my heated barn. don't chase this one away. don't even talk about the snow. if we ignore it maybe it will come this way.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

we are the most superstiotuous group of snow plowers ever! Hope you get your snow!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hell the lights on my plow dont work, so you know it will come, ya right.

Doug, it isnt so much we are superstitious, we just know how our weather works around here anymore. Ohio is the "skip me" state


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

ha... ill be happy if we get anything over an inch!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i wont progressive hasnt gotten me my truck back yet


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

lights don't work well that should be a easy fix all it can be is a switch or ground problem. don't you still have the old tried and true manual system.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

No, I have the stupid nite sabres with the change over modules and what not It is always something completly ******** with this Meyer. Time for a new one


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

must be nice, only flurries expected here


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

i think i would be doing some cutting and getting them working.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

ya it looks like the storm is passing through indiana as we speak. maybe it will hit by 10:00 payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

dont say that i cant get my truck till 830 wensday morning i hate new years u can go die and progressive calls me at 610 ur truck is done but were closed now


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Kevin if they would have called at 610 and said that to me, my truck would have been delivered to my door I would have been so far up in their a$$ that I could have cleaned their teeth!!!!!! Especially with this storm comming. Never let them dictate you like that


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;473005 said:


> No, I have the stupid nite sabres with the change over modules and what not It is always something completly ******** with this Meyer. Time for a new one


do your self a favor and get rid of that meyer plow, i did and it's the best thing i ever did. from personal experience and friend's of mine that plowed with myers nothing but problems. i won't use anything that says myer on it, i still have a bad taste in my mouth!!!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

what's the latest update? now i hear 1-2"after midnight,1-3"tomorrow,and 1-3"tomorrow night. 3-8"by my calculations. all my trucks are sitting in the warm shop all fueled up and ready to "get it on" that's what i heard last,anyhow 3-8". pete


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Dont worry that pile of crap is gone very soon!!!!!! Then I will have a nice shiny SnowDogg to replace it


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

cornbinder, *" alberta clipper comin threw tonight 2-4" "*

An "Alberta Clipper" is called so because of where the low originates,
a low forming in the plains, then moving north northeast is not an Alberta Clipper.

Not trying to be picky, but it seems strange to call every low pressure system that produces snow a Clipper.

Anyways hope it snows for you! :salute:


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

your right about the "clipper" a few days ago they were predicting a "clipper" a few days ago when i started this post.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;473394 said:


> Dont worry that pile of crap is gone very soon!!!!!! Then I will have a nice shiny SnowDogg to replace it


glad to hear your gonna get rid of that scrap myers, you'll be real happy you did. later, pete


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will be glad too. Been running these stupid things for 5 years and nothing but problems out of them. Well, 08 is close and so is snow. Happy new year Pete and be safe out there:waving: 

Happy New Year to the rest of y'all too!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll say it agian tom LOL I dont know what your problem is, Our myers are fine


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow. I saw the radar this am. I was kidding about Ohio being the skip me state This storm that was a big blob, now is a big arc with not a bit of it in Ohio. Go figure


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

boy have they blown this forecast so far. now they say no snow til later this morning and this afternoon. nextthing you know we'll be getting ready for bed tonight and still nothing. oh well, mother nature what can you do. later, pete


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks alot TOM !!!!

Every one Tom said to comeover for a soap party !!!!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have my guy out salting this morning.........

Looks like I will be out tomorrow morning also......


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Snowing pretty good now !!!

Going to go out and pre treat pretty soon


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

still nothing here!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Going out here in a few minutes. Got a decent amount down and more to come!!!!payup


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom,

Send some my way


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

it started at about 8:am this morning and dumped for about 20 minutes aand now just very light snow, so far about 1 1/2"and it's just after 3:00. havn't done anything yet the wind is really blowing it around too. this sucks!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

It is has been light flurrying (is this a word) here for a little bit. I want to see what later on brings from up in northern Indiana. RAdar is showing brighter white too.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Supposed to see another 6 later tonite and 2-4 or so tomorrow. I cant beleive you guys arent seeing squat!!!!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

1-3" tonight here.......


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

dmontgomery;474201 said:


> 1-3" tonight here.......


Same here I think. I missed the local guys on the weather.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Nothing here yet..

Not sure what there calling for..


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Young Pup;474228 said:


> Same here I think. I missed the local guys on the weather.


ch. 10 said we might see an inch tonight. hope bradley is wrong this time!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

1-3" tonight for us


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know what is happening in the rest of the state, but N. E. is getting hammered. I plowed 4-6 already, and it is snowing so hard you can't see 10' in front of you. Oh well, back out at 3 a.m.
Don


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;474256 said:


> ch. 10 said we might see an inch tonight. hope bradley is wrong this time!


I just watched the 10 o'clcock news with him and now he is saying 1-3 inches. You think, duh look outside bradley. The grass is almost completely covered. Wonder what his first clue was to update the totals. :waving::waving:

I need to try to take a nap.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL

JP you got to love them

Me too time for a nap


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Ron I will catch you guys later on before I go out if I can. Get some more sleep you are going to busier than us.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JP, yea i'm off to, i'll post before I go out


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

what'd you guys get this morning? i got a wake up phone call from my cousin's wife "who does a paper route from 2-5 am" at 4:00 telling mr to get my a$* out of bed it's snowing!! LOL i had planned on going out at around 5:30 and slingin some salt. well i got to shove all my accounts once this morning and salt a few of them. we got about 2 1/2" total from this morning. i also picked up 2 residential's that pay cash on the spot!! i'll take it. what about you guys? hey CLAP your slackin you were gonna post before you went out! LOL later, pete


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

cornbinder;475608 said:


> what'd you guys get this morning? i got a wake up phone call from my cousin's wife "who does a paper route from 2-5 am" at 4:00 telling mr to get my a$* out of bed it's snowing!! LOL i had planned on going out at around 5:30 and slingin some salt. well i got to shove all my accounts once this morning and salt a few of them. we got about 2 1/2" total from this morning. i also picked up 2 residential's that pay cash on the spot!! i'll take it. what about you guys? hey CLAP your slackin you were gonna post before you went out! LOL later, pete


i woke up to about another 3 inchs this morning and i was out till 1ish maybe


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Started snowing in Lakewood at 2 yesterday and by 5 had about an inch. Went out at 6 pm to salt a few places and thought i would get to go home and sleep a bit and go out at 3am. Well the snow kept coming and i was not going to get any sleep. After everything said and done. we got 8" to 10" in spots depending on location on the Westside of cleveland. Got done today at 1pm. Everything thing went real well and I picked up 3 more residentials that are right next to some of my commercial accounts. so those will be my gas accounts......


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

west side got 8-10"?? that's the good stuff!!! when the west gets hit good, i have a friend of mine that lives in old brooklyn, a side street off of biddulf, gives me a call and if nothin is going on down here i go up and plow his driveway,then all the neighbors start waving me over then it's a domino effect down the hole street. hasn't happened this year yet though. pete


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

cornbinder;476220 said:


> west side got 8-10"?? that's the good stuff!!! when the west gets hit good, i have a friend of mine that lives in old brooklyn, a side street off of biddulf, gives me a call and if nothin is going on down here i go up and plow his driveway,then all the neighbors start waving me over then it's a domino effect down the hole street. hasn't happened this year yet though. pete


the westside is a mess like brookpark area id hate to have to plow over there i barely get my truck in some of those drives i wouldnt even wanna drag my plow around over ther. i had to go get my trailer from over there this fall ahhhhhhh.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

we ended up with about 4-5".......nice little event for us...........


----------

